# NAP quick fletch



## tom v. (Oct 14, 2007)

i was asking some friends about them also and was told they are good for an emergency, they really didn't hold up as well as regular fletching.


----------



## elksnout (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quick fletch*

I did 12 Axis 340s last year with the Nap quick fletch. They work good if you don't catch the vanes while practicing..they are very "brittle" compared to reg vanes, ruined 4 of them. But the rest I used for elk and deer, complete passthru on both animals, I'm still using them for practice this year.


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

I use the NAP QuickFletch "Quick Spin ST Speed Hunter" vanes. Love em. I've not had any problems with durability. Been hunting with them for about a year now.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I have the 3.15" ST and love them, offset right and they fly great and take a beating from field points.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

A friend and I have been using the QuikFletch Twisters for a year now and have not had any problems.


----------

